# Koi/Dalmatian breeding



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a bit late but I’ve been busy with the other babes and this breeding as well. Bred together my babes Nova(yellow HM(traditional round tail) koi)and Peachie(orange/red HM dalmation).


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Why are these pictures so blurry? Help anyone?


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Hatch date: 7/14/18 in the afternooooooon YIPEEE about 30 fry if I counted correctly, I’ll definitely b counting again once they’re a bit easier to see! first time mom so it’s definitely a small spawn


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

A couple days old and a couple are free swimming, but the majority can only float at the surface on their own. Welcome, fry! You can see them(in black) in the bubbles. 🙂


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Not quite three weeks old yet, but getting big! They’re hiding when it’s not feeding time, but here’s a few that came swimming when I just fed them


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh man i can't wait to see how they turn out. I have a yellow HM male, and crossing him with a Koi Yellow female i got crossed my mind many times.


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd love to see how the colors of the babies turn out! I'm very interested in koi and dalmatian bettas!


----------

